# Hello!



## lissat (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello, everyone! I've been using the great ideas from this site for awhile now, but I've never introduced myself. I just want to say "thank you" to everyone for being so welcoming to all of us newcomers.

I'm excited to start participating in future discussions/activities. (I've been a little too intimidated to "jump in" with all the super talented people here before now.  )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jump on in - the water's fine


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

um, well not always... someone ALWAYS pees in the pool here now and again, but welcome anyways!


RoxyBlue said:


> Jump on in - the water's fine


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome!! Would love to hear more from you.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello. Thanks for introducing yourself.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

lissat said:


> I'm excited to start participating in future discussions/activities. (I've been a little too intimidated to "jump in" with all the super talented people here before now.  )


:jol: Welcome! We have all been the newbie on the block at one time or another, so don't feel frightened. This is the nicest group of slightly freaky people that I know, and they always have something positive to say. Jump on in!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its nice to welcome fresh blood!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lissat said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been using the great ideas from this site for awhile now, but I've never introduced myself. I just want to say "thank you" to everyone for being so welcoming to all of us newcomers.
> 
> I'm excited to start participating in future discussions/activities. (I've been a little too intimidated to "jump in" with all the super talented people here before now.  )


Hi and welcome to the forum. I know what you mean, I'm kind-of quite too. And I'll take on anyone who says I'm not. Anyway, feel free to jump in anywhere. Us shy ones have to stick together. That better not be you smirking, Spooky1.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I know what you mean, I'm kind-of quite too. And I'll take on anyone who says I'm not. Anyway, feel free to jump in anywhere. Us shy ones have to stick together. That better not be you smirking, Spooky1.


LOL  ... notice the post count...


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

